#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【BUG】 個人資料編輯欄的小問題

## 房兔·蘭陵柳

頭圖來源欄會顯示技能一欄的文本，
技能二、種族、技能一這樣的排版順序蠻奇怪……
暫時先發現這些問題，另：能否把用戶照片和頭圖合二為一，不需分別獨立上傳？
先謝謝大大們~

----------


## yoching

用戶照片及頭像屬於不同的東西存在。很抱歉無法分開處理。

相關排序的功能，將會在更改風格後重新處理。現在的顯示只是暫時的。

----------

